
Rethinking Visual Programming with Go - divan
https://divan.dev/posts/visual_programming_go
======
theamk
> There is a whole field of Visual Programming Languages or VPLs, and there
> were literally hundreds of languages developed over the last 60 years.

> By every single metric, modern programming languages landscape is 100%
> dominated by textual programming languages with zero exceptions.

> Why is it so? Text is clearly not the best way to represent everything, and
> all those bright minds working on the visual programming languages were
> clearly onto something.

This section reads weird -- I'd think that after seeing 60 years worth of
failing visual programming attempts, one would accept that maybe text _is_
clearly the best way to represent programs. How can one say that text is
"clearly not the best" in fact of such overwhelming evidence?

~~~
divan
Great point, thanks, I'll address this!

